# Poor Search Function?



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I got my TS4K the other day. Its pretty cool. But I'm either not using the Search function in Stream correctly, or its really poor. It seem to only find shows within Hulu and/or paid locations like Google Play. I expect for it to search all my available subs within stream. Like. If I'm looking for National Lampoons movies, it'll show me all the results but non of them will be Amazon Prime Membership, which is where the orignal movies are. Likes wise, if I search for Anime, it'll show me some paid options and Hulu, but nothing from Netflix. 

Is there a setting or is it just not really working? If its not helping me find shows across my paid subs, whats really the point of the function?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It works like you are expecting for me. It finds the shows I have added apps and subs for - even distinguishes between Amazon Prime Video (rentals) and Amazon Prime (paid membership) which is great. Finds Hulu, HBO Max, Netflix etc also.
Have you signed in to your apps? Maybe that's it?


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, I'm signed in. Watched something on each one to make sure. The search just seems buggy. The other one run into was it found the show but it doesn't give me the option to go to it on the stream. Instead it takes me straight into the app to play it. The problem is that I then can't save it to My Shows folder.

On the plus side, somehow Tubi stuff is showing up in the stream options despite it not being part of the stream app list?


----------

